# Yarn shops in Galveston Texas??



## knitwitconnie (Jan 3, 2012)

Vacationing in Galveston, Texas for a few days and looking for a LYS! I see one in League but am hoping for one on the Island. Any suggestions?! Thanks.


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

The hurricane demolished so much back in 2008 and many things were not rebuilt- if there ever was a yarn shop. Park Avenue Yarns in League City is worth your drive from Galveston- it's only about 20 minutes away. Here is a site that will help you find yarn shops when you travel- the Texas locations are up for you to browse. If you got to Houston, there are several- not sure if you want to deal with the traffic.

http://www.needletravel.com/browse_shops.htm?state=TX


----------



## knitwitconnie (Jan 3, 2012)

bwtyer said:


> The hurricane demolished so much back in 2008 and many things were not rebuilt- if there ever was a yarn shop. Park Avenue Yarns in League City is worth your drive from Galveston- it's only about 20 minutes away. Here is a site that will help you find yarn shops when you travel- the Texas locations are up for you to browse. If you got to Houston, there are several- not sure if you want to deal with the traffic.
> 
> http://www.needletravel.com/browse_shops.htm?state=TX


Thank you! I have been to. fifth ave yarns last year and it is all you say!


----------



## kwright (Mar 16, 2012)

Have you got access to a computer? Search Hobby Lobby, Michaels, or Joann's. They are in the general. I live about an hour away from Galveston, but these are the shops in Baytown and in Clear Lake/Webster. I know that would be a little bit of a drive. They are all just off of I-45 @ Bay Area Blvd. Send me a PM if you want more specific directions. I think they are all on the Houston mail route. I'm not sure of the zip code.


----------



## knitwitconnie (Jan 3, 2012)

kwright said:


> Have you got access to a computer? Search Hobby Lobby, Michaels, or Joann's. They are in the general. I live about an hour away from Galveston, but these are the shops in Baytown and in Clear Lake/Webster. I know that would be a little bit of a drive. They are all just off of I-45 @ Bay Area Blvd. Send me a PM if you want more specific directions. I think they are all on the Houston mail route. I'm not sure of the zip code.


Thank you! I will check on those. I remember driving through Baytown last year! What a pretty area you live in!


----------



## itzzbarb (May 21, 2011)

I am currently vacationing in Galveston. So far, I have not found anything in the way of yarn or fabric here. You have to go inland. There are some shops to the north off of I 45....Google it.


----------

